# Dental Care



## saltydog (Mar 23, 2021)

I do everything at home I possibly can to take care of my teeth; brush and floss twice a day, I use Proxa-brushes to clean between my teeth, I wear a night time mouth guard, I rinse with anti-bacterial rinse plus, I’ve been going to the dentist every six months ever since I can remember.

I just had a checkup and the hygienist said my teeth are worse than the last time I went. I don’t know what to do anymore. I feel like saying to hell with it.


----------



## Devi (Mar 23, 2021)

Did the hygienist say what about your teeth was worse? And is this a new hygienist?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 23, 2021)

My mantra is, and always has been, maintain everything that we were given, and as for the rest, it's out of our control.

Genetics sometimes work in our favour... sometimes it doesn't.

Good oral hygiene is a must. 

My advice to you, Saltydog, keep on keeping on.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 23, 2021)

Just like everything, teeth wear out over time.


----------



## Chet (Mar 23, 2021)

saltydog said:


> I do everything at home I possibly can to take care of my teeth; brush and floss twice a day, I use Proxa-brushes to clean between my teeth, I wear a night time mouth guard, I rinse with anti-bacterial rinse plus, I’ve been going to the dentist every six months ever since I can remember.
> 
> I just had a checkup and* the hygienist said my teeth are worse than the last time I went.* I don’t know what to do anymore. I feel like saying to hell with it.


A hygienist shouldn't editorialize, and just clean teeth. Where I go, the dentist inspects the hygienist's work, and if there is an issue, she should make the determination.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 23, 2021)

Tooth problems are fairly normal for most people as we age.  Brushing, flossing, etc., regularly is about all a person can do....that, plus going to the dentist regularly for minor repairs, before they become a major issue.  One of the biggest challenges, anymore, is finding Dental Insurance that covers more than just a couple of routine cleanings and a minor filling each year.  Most people I know, of my age, either have dentures, or partials....I have one partial, and if any more teeth go to pot, I will probably opt for full dentures.


----------



## 911 (Mar 23, 2021)

Getting full dentures is not a good option. Keeping our own teeth as long as possible aids in having good physical and mental health. I broke a cap off a few months ago and have opted for an implant. Once the tooth is removed, I have to wait 4 months to get the replacement installed. That’s the only missing tooth that I have (so far).


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 23, 2021)

I have had a similar problem as the OP in that I take care of my teeth, but for some reason, they suddenly started having issues a few years ago.  Every day, I go through the rigmarole of brushing, flossing, and rinsing with mouthwash.  All my wife does is brush and she doesn't seem to have any problems at all.

Maybe I should have been an unskilled boxer so that I wouldn't have teeth to spend all that money on in old age.  

Tony


----------



## saltydog (Mar 23, 2021)

Devi said:


> Did the hygienist say what about your teeth was worse? And is this a new hygienist?





Don M. said:


> Tooth problems are fairly normal for most people as we age.  Brushing, flossing, etc., regularly is about all a person can do....that, plus going to the dentist regularly for minor repairs, before they become a major issue.  One of the biggest challenges, anymore, is finding Dental Insurance that covers more than just a couple of routine cleanings and a minor filling each year.  Most people I know, of my age, either have dentures, or partials....I have one partial, and if any more teeth go to pot, I will probably opt for full dentures.


My dental problems stem from crowns that have been put in over the years.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 23, 2021)

Some people do have better teeth than others. My husband has very bad teeth (many cavities, broken teeth etc.) even though he does brush, floss etc. I have had very few issues with mine. My hygienist is very bad at lecturing and has been known to go on for the whole hour about something like using a Waterpik.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 23, 2021)

I had my teeth cleaned last winter right before Covid hit but canceled my last cleaning due to Covid. I really do not want the huge lecture my hygienist will give me for not going. Plus one time she was mad because I questioned something on the bill and she was so rough, my teeth hurt for days. I really do like the dentist but I might have to find another one.


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 23, 2021)

Medication side effects can cause teeth to go bad sometimes regardless of how good we take care of them.


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 23, 2021)

On my side of the family we do have a problem with teeth going bad. I do a cleaning every 4 months and do my teeth at least 2x a day and floss almost every day. I have a few crowns now. Some of the hygienist at my office do clean a little harder and I did like one in particular but she opted for retiring due to the pandemic. I use an electric toothbrush now and my teeth do seem to have better cleanings.


----------



## saltydog (Mar 23, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> I had my teeth cleaned last winter right before Covid hit but canceled my last cleaning due to Covid. I really do not want the huge lecture my hygienist will give me for not going. Plus one time she was mad because I questioned something on the bill and she was so rough, my teeth hurt for days. I really do like the dentist but I might have to find another one.


The problem with the area I live, hygienists don’t always stay in one office for very long. Sometimes I get a nice person that’s friendly and supportive, other times I get someone that seems very controlling, insensitive, and seems to try and make me feel like I’m incapable .

I too cancelled going to my cleaning for a year because of covid, but broke down and finally went last week. After being treated like crap for about an hour with the hygienist, I finally got to speak with the dentist. He said, for my age (I’m not really sure how to take that), my teeth were in pretty good shape.


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 23, 2021)

saltydog said:


> The problem with the area I live, hygienists don’t always stay in one office for very long. Sometimes I get a nice person that’s friendly and supportive, other times I get someone that seems very controlling, insensitive, and seems to try and make me feel like I’m incapable .
> 
> I too cancelled going to my cleaning for a year because of covid, but broke down and finally went last week. After being treated like crap for about an hour with the hygienist, I finally got to speak with the dentist. He said, for my age (I’m not really sure how to take that), my teeth were in pretty good shape.


I would have told the dentist how you were treated by the hygienist. 
You did wait a year to go to the dentist so that is why your teeth were harder to clean. I can't imagine what mine would have been like if I waited a year. The dentist could probably tell that you had been brushing and flossing your teeth.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 23, 2021)

Take all advice with a grain of salt and always keep in mind that this is a business. If your teeth looked great they’d be out of business. I’ve had some hygienists scrape so hard under my capped teeth that they’d expose part of the tooth so I’d need it replaced. If you are flossing, cleaning and getting regular check ups, you’re doing better than most people.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 23, 2021)

I brush my teeth twice a day, use mouthwash also. I go to the dentist when I have a toothache and have it pulled. One less to worry about. 
Around here they just love to talk you into different procedures and plans. 
When I get down to the last few I'll get dentures.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 23, 2021)

I wish my hygienist would quit. She keeps saying she is retiring and moving out of the area but hasn't yet (as far as I know). I had trouble with the Waterpik clogging up (she wants me to use baking soda in it) so I only used water. You would have thought I committed murder. She yelled at me for an hour, called me a lier because they never clog up, according to her. Another time I thought my bill was wrong (I was not mean about only asked about it) and she went on and on about how I was wrong, literally for the whole time. I did think about talking to the Dentist but it is a very small practice and I knew the hygienist really would take it out on me if I complained.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 24, 2021)

saltydog said:


> I do everything at home I possibly can to take care of my teeth; brush and floss twice a day, I use Proxa-brushes to clean between my teeth, I wear a night time mouth guard, I rinse with anti-bacterial rinse plus, I’ve been going to the dentist every six months ever since I can remember.
> 
> I just had a checkup and the hygienist said my teeth are worse than the last time I went. I don’t know what to do anymore. I feel like saying to hell with it.


My dentist says a lot of it is genetic.  Also nutrition early on in your childhood while your adult teeth were forming, and the water you drank as a child.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 24, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> I wish my hygienist would quit. She keeps saying she is retiring and moving out of the area but hasn't yet (as far as I know). I had trouble with the Waterpik clogging up (she wants me to use baking soda in it) so I only used water. You would have thought I committed murder. She yelled at me for an hour, called me a lier because they never clog up, according to her. Another time I thought my bill was wrong (I was not mean about only asked about it) and she went on and on about how I was wrong, literally for the whole time. I did think about talking to the Dentist but it is a very small practice and I knew the hygienist really would take it out on me if I complained.



I'd find another dentist if I were being browbeaten by the hygienist.  I'm too old to put up with that crap.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 24, 2021)

saltydog said:


> I feel like saying to hell with it.


Trust me!!! Keep them as long as possible!!!


----------



## Mike (Mar 24, 2021)

I lost 2 teeth because of a rough hygienist, if you
want nice clean teeth without the hassle, use some
Bicarbonate of Soda, either with the toothpaste or
on its own, it makes your teeth white, as does "Hydrogen
Peroxide".

Mike.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 24, 2021)

Mike said:


> I lost 2 teeth because of a rough hygienist, if you
> want nice clean teeth without the hassle, use some
> Bicarbonate of Soda, either with the toothpaste or
> on its own, it makes your teeth white, as does "Hydrogen
> ...


Thats what my husband uses.


----------



## charry (Mar 24, 2021)

We have strong teeth in our family Thankgod......
But as it’s been said....teeth wear out like everything else, 
Plus I was told you dont need checkups every 6 months , only every 2 yrs......
I’m obsessed with keeping my teeth clean , and have a ritual 3 times aday.....
but , I still think ,that when you get older , False teeth , can be better for everyone, ,so easy ,to just take out and refresh mouth and teeth ......
As bad teeth and gums can cause so many other ailments...... 
Hate getting older .....


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 25, 2021)

Just returned from having my lower dental implants tissue removed and teeth caps installed for dentures. Dental casting will be 4/13/21 and I will have teeth again.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 25, 2021)

Interesting to see all the comments about hygeinists - the tooth gestapo. 

We shall have our revenge when our hygienist's get up in their 60s and 70s, when they find out that teeth don't last no matter how well you care for them. bwahahaha!!


----------



## Jules (Mar 25, 2021)

Some people (me) build up plague no matter how good their oral hygiene is.  So I decided to really up my game and brushed vigorously 3x per day & really flossed twice.  That wasn’t wise.  I harmed the gums.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 26, 2021)

Use the waterpic at least once a day and brush every other day.  Periodic use of hydrogen peroxide for plaque and teeth and gums haven't been better.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 26, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Use the waterpic at least once a day and brush every other day.  Periodic use of hydrogen peroxide for plaque and teeth and gums haven't been better.


Do you use baking soda in your Water Pik?


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 26, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> Do you use baking soda in your Water Pik?


No


----------



## gennie (Mar 26, 2021)

Two words - electric toothbrush.

Ask yourself why dentists and hygienists don't recommend them.  Clean teeth, healthy gums.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 26, 2021)

gennie said:


> Two words - electric toothbrush.
> 
> Ask yourself why dentists and hygienists don't recommend them.


I use a Sonicare.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 15, 2022)

gennie said:


> Two words - electric toothbrush.
> 
> Ask yourself why dentists and hygienists don't recommend them.  Clean teeth, healthy gums.


Just got back from seeing the dental hygienist -  she asked if we used a Waterpik, (we do) and said that incorporating one was really beneficial.


----------



## win231 (Dec 15, 2022)

saltydog said:


> I do everything at home I possibly can to take care of my teeth; brush and floss twice a day, I use Proxa-brushes to clean between my teeth, I wear a night time mouth guard, I rinse with anti-bacterial rinse plus, I’ve been going to the dentist every six months ever since I can remember.
> 
> I just had a checkup and the hygienist said my teeth are worse than the last time I went. I don’t know what to do anymore. I feel like saying to hell with it.


I also did everything to take care of my teeth.  But they were bad since birth - besides thin enamel, also a dry mouth.  I had constant decay as a child, constant fillings that wouldn't stay in, & a complete dental reconstruction - 30 root canals, 30 crowns, 3 extractions & 3 bridges.

Unfortunately, if you have bad teeth, it won't matter how well you care for them; what matters is how competent your dentist is.


----------



## BC Flash (Dec 15, 2022)

Salty Dog:   40 years ago, the "hygenist"  told me I will loose my teeth due to poor hygene (bleeding gums).     

I moved and changed dental clinic - the new (and better) clinic indicated if I told them I NEVER BRUSH/FLOSS my teeth, they would believe me.   They cleaned up my "mouth" (lolol)  and I still have most of my original teeth (except for an implant.)      

I use an electric toothbrush, floss nightly, and rinse with Listerine mouthwash (kills up to 99.9% of germs.)


----------



## Happy Heart (Dec 15, 2022)

Jeweltea said:


> I wish my hygienist would quit. She keeps saying she is retiring and moving out of the area but hasn't yet (as far as I know). I had trouble with the Waterpik clogging up (she wants me to use baking soda in it) so I only used water. You would have thought I committed murder. She yelled at me for an hour, called me a lier because they never clog up, according to her. Another time I thought my bill was wrong (I was not mean about only asked about it) and she went on and on about how I was wrong, literally for the whole time. I did think about talking to the Dentist but it is a very small practice and I knew the hygienist really would take it out on me if I complained.


WOW, she is fortunate I wasn't in your seat!  If your Waterpik is clogging look online for instructions to keep it clean with a mild vinegar solution.  My husband has one but he has never complained about it clogging, however I do run the vinegar solution through it once in while.  It sounds like your wanna be dentist has some personal problems having a real need to put you down.  Pray for her, she needs it.


----------



## Happy Heart (Dec 15, 2022)

Mike said:


> I lost 2 teeth because of a rough hygienist, if you
> want nice clean teeth without the hassle, use some
> Bicarbonate of Soda, either with the toothpaste or
> on its own, it makes your teeth white, as does "Hydrogen
> ...


Grandma used that every day and died with most of her teeth. She would combine both to make a solution.


----------



## Happy Heart (Dec 15, 2022)

IrisSenior said:


> On my side of the family we do have a problem with teeth going bad. I do a cleaning every 4 months and do my teeth at least 2x a day and floss almost every day. I have a few crowns now. Some of the hygienist at my office do clean a little harder and I did like one in particular but she opted for retiring due to the pandemic. I use an electric toothbrush now and my teeth do seem to have better cleanings.


Sadly, they don't tell you that crowns and implants only last 10-15 years before they need to be replaced.  About a month after mine was replaced the tooth next to it crack off and needed a cap.  I suspect the pressure from the first work one caused damage to the second tooth but don't know for sure.  A few years on I developed a new crack after work was done on the tooth next to it.  It just seems odd to me.


----------



## Happy Heart (Dec 15, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Tooth problems are fairly normal for most people as we age.  Brushing, flossing, etc., regularly is about all a person can do....that, plus going to the dentist regularly for minor repairs, before they become a major issue.  One of the biggest challenges, anymore, is finding Dental Insurance that covers more than just a couple of routine cleanings and a minor filling each year.  Most people I know, of my age, either have dentures, or partials....I have one partial, and if any more teeth go to pot, I will probably opt for full dentures.


The dental insurance being offered today is just a distraction to the real issue, which is that dental should be under Medicare so dentists can't over charge or do unnecessary work just to transfer senior wealth to themselves.  The ADA fights it so we all need to contact our legislatures to be heard over their lobbyist.  No surprise, AARP just throws their insurance plans at its members instead of helping us get it covered by Medicare.  Please speak up.


----------



## ArnoldC (Dec 15, 2022)

Exactly, _saltydog_.  I'm with you and ready to cank the whole regular visit thing.

Lately, every time I go in for a quarterly cleaning, I get estimates varying from $1,000-$4,000 for crown replacement and various and sundry other "age-related" malady's.  Keep putting it off.  My dental insurance only picks up a pittance-rest is out of pocket.  Gets old quickly.

Last time, they even came in during the cleaning session with a notebook computer and made an on-the-spot estimate.  I left feeling like I'd just been hustled.  Schedule was for mid-December.  Called in later and kicked it down the road to mid-February.  May just cancel the whole thing.


----------



## win231 (Dec 15, 2022)

Happy Heart said:


> Sadly, they don't tell you that crowns and implants only last 10-15 years before they need to be replaced.  About a month after mine was replaced the tooth next to it crack off and needed a cap.  I suspect the pressure from the first work one caused damage to the second tooth but don't know for sure.  A few years on I developed a new crack after work was done on the tooth next to it.  It just seems odd to me.


How long a crown lasts is largely a matter of the dentist's & their lab's competency and honesty.
I have some crowns that are 30 years old.  And some that only lasted 5 years.
Recently, one of those crowns and root canals developed infection under the crown after 6 years & the tooth had to be extracted & a bridge done.  I asked the dentist why it didn't last very long.  After extracting the tooth, she showed me.  The fit between the crown & the tooth has to be perfect; otherwise bacteria can collect under the crown.  On this tooth, the crown didn't fit properly around the post & my previous dentist should have had their lab re-do it, or hire a competent lab.  Instead, he did what many dentists do - cement the bad crown on the tooth & just apply extra cement to fill in the gap.  The cement wears away over time, allowing bacteria to get into the gap.

Another trick to increase profit by having to do the crown again:  Some dentists intentionally use an insufficient amount of cement, which means the crown will come off - usually after a few years.  My new dentist showed that to me after extracting the tooth.  It just had a tiny dab of cement on it.


----------



## Happy Heart (Dec 15, 2022)

ArnoldC said:


> Exactly, _saltydog_.  I'm with you and ready to cank the whole regular visit thing.
> 
> Lately, every time I go in for a quarterly cleaning, I get estimates varying from $1,000-$4,000 for crown replacement and various and sundry other "age-related" malady's.  Keep putting it off.  My dental insurance only picks up a pittance-rest is out of pocket.  Gets old quickly.
> 
> Last time, they even came in during the cleaning session with a notebook computer and made an on-the-spot estimate.  I left feeling like I'd just been hustled.  Schedule was for mid-December.  Called in later and kicked it down the road to mid-February.  May just cancel the whole thing.


My former dentist was also trying to get $4,000 from me, not quite as much from husband, but still it was a hustle.  The office used to be owned by a decent guy but the new owners stink so I found a new dentist.  Sadly, the dentist plans to retire in a few years.  I have no interest in supporting someone else's high life style so it made no sense to let them relieve me of my hard earned savings.

Again, please contact your representatives to let them know that dental care is as important as any medical procedure and should be included under Medicare.  It was a real thorn in my side to hear about all new benefits some receive but not seniors.  Don't get me started.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 15, 2022)

Try some Vitamin K2 along with Vitamin D.
Look up K2. The source  should come from Natto, a Japanese soy something.
You can buy it as K2 MK 7.
Research it. I am not a doctor.


----------



## win231 (Dec 15, 2022)

Repost from a few months ago:
Last year, I started having a toothache & my regular dentist _who I had been seeing & trusting for several years _diagnosed _"Severe decay under ALL my crowns"_ (all 30 of them). He recommended extracting all my teeth & having complete upper & lower implants - *12 month procedure & $40,000.00.* And during the exam, his wife/receptionist came into the room & chimed in, & added, _"We really have to do it; your health is at stake, especially since you have diabetes."_
A second - opinion dentist diagnosed _*ONE*_ infected tooth that needed a root canal, extracting the one next to it, & a bridge, which I just had completed - *$4,700.00.*
My first dentist was willing to risk my health & put me through 12 months of unnecessary invasive surgery to make up what he lost during the months when everything was closed due to Covid.

And some people wonder why I don't automatically & robotically trust everything a doctor says.............


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 15, 2022)

I don't have insurance and I sure don't have $40,000. I'm lucky I have pretty good teeth. 

Last time I went to a dentist was 20 years ago, in a foreign country. Cleaning was $30, a filling $40, something like that. Here I'd pay hundreds just to walk in the door.


----------



## Happy Heart (Dec 15, 2022)

win231 said:


> Repost from a few months ago:
> Last year, I started having a toothache & my regular dentist _who I had been seeing & trusting for several years _diagnosed _"Severe decay under ALL my crowns"_ (all 30 of them). He recommended extracting all my teeth & having complete upper & lower implants - *12 month procedure & $40,000.00.* And during the exam, his wife/receptionist came into the room & chimed in, & added, _"We really have to do it; your health is at stake, especially since you have diabetes."_
> A second - opinion dentist diagnosed _*ONE*_ infected tooth that needed a root canal, extracting the one next to it, & a bridge, which I just had completed - *$4,700.00.*
> My first dentist was willing to risk my health & put me through 12 months of unnecessary invasive surgery to make up what he lost during the months when everything was closed due to Covid.
> ...


That is totally disgusting.  Shame on both of them.  I have noticed that the dentist I dumped and his girl would talk in "coded" language which also me feel comfortable.  
I'm so sorry that happened but glad you were smart enough to get a second opinion.  My husband also has diabetes so I understand that going through b..s. treatments aren't a good idea.


----------



## Devi (Dec 16, 2022)

I use a periodontist (which deals with gums), who asked me to see a dentist to check for cavities and any other issues. I went to the dentist she recommended today and to whom she had provided my x-rays from October — no cavities, no issues; $72 period.


----------



## caroln (Dec 16, 2022)

I used to have my teeth cleaned every 6 months like clockwork and never had any problems.  When I moved out of state I had to find a new dentist and the first thing he said was he really couldn't clean my teeth in their condition and I had to go for a "deep" cleaning.  After that I started having all kinds of problems.  Bleeding gums, loose teeth, receding gums, etc.  A couple teeth just spontaneously fell out.  No pain, no blood, no warning.  Just fell out.  I now have no natural teeth, just implants.

I swear, if I had never had that deep cleaning, I'd still have my own teeth.  I don't know if my old dentist just ignored looming problems, or if my new dentist was in cahoots with the periodontist, or if my teeth just got that bad that quick.  Maybe it was all just a coincidence.  All I know is I'm still paying off a $26,000 dental implant bill.


----------



## win231 (Dec 16, 2022)

caroln said:


> I used to have my teeth cleaned every 6 months like clockwork and never had any problems.  When I moved out of state I had to find a new dentist and the first thing he said was he really couldn't clean my teeth in their condition and I had to go for a "deep" cleaning.  After that I started having all kinds of problems.  Bleeding gums, loose teeth, receding gums, etc.  A couple teeth just spontaneously fell out.  No pain, no blood, no warning.  Just fell out.  I now have no natural teeth, just implants.
> 
> I swear, if I had never had that deep cleaning, I'd still have my own teeth.  I don't know if my old dentist just ignored looming problems, or if my new dentist was in cahoots with the periodontist, or if my teeth just got that bad that quick.  Maybe it was all just a coincidence.  All I know is I'm still paying off a $26,000 dental implant bill.


I've had dentists push the "Deep Cleaning" crap on me.  I always said, "No thanks."  If they persisted, I got up & left.


----------



## win231 (Dec 16, 2022)

Happy Heart said:


> That is totally disgusting.  Shame on both of them.  I have noticed that the dentist I dumped and his girl would talk in "coded" language which also me feel comfortable.
> I'm so sorry that happened but glad you were smart enough to get a second opinion.  My husband also has diabetes so I understand that going through b..s. treatments aren't a good idea.


Yes, diabetes increases the chance that implants will fail.  Then more surgery to remove them, plus whatever complications occur from infection.
And, you're also out the money; they're not guaranteed.
But my dentist used my diabetes as a selling point - he said, _"You really need this because you're diabetic."_
And his wife chimed in, saying,_ "You know, we have many many patients who are diabetic & they all have gum disease."_
Funny - my sister & I are both diabetic, no gum disease.  No one in my diabetes support group has gum disease.  The only people I know who have gum disease are not diabetic.
Yeah........sell, sell, sell.


----------



## Happy Heart (Dec 16, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I don't have insurance and I sure don't have $40,000. I'm lucky I have pretty good teeth.
> 
> Last time I went to a dentist was 20 years ago, in a foreign country. Cleaning was $30, a filling $40, something like that. Here I'd pay hundreds just to walk in the door.


I have heard that ticket to India is about $2,000 and extensive work could be $5,000 but how many people actually think about traveling that far for dental care.  We need to have some ethics in the legislature, ADA, AARP, and our local dentists so seniors aren't targets when they are the most vunerable.


----------



## Happy Heart (Dec 16, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes, diabetes increases the chance that implants will fail.  Then more surgery to remove them, plus whatever complications occur from infection.
> And, you're also out the money; they're not guaranteed.
> But my dentist used my diabetes as a selling point - he said, _"You really need this because you're diabetic."_
> And his wife chimed in, saying,_ "You know, we have many many patients who are diabetic & they all have gum disease."_
> ...


Maybe if That dentist did a proper cleaning their patients wouldn't have gum disease.  
I need to apologize to other posters as this is a real sore spot with me, as if you can't tell!


----------



## Happy Heart (Dec 16, 2022)

Here is a little research I did on CMS and ADA:
*Periodontal therapy and diabetes*
Regarding CMS’ question on whether certain dental services should be covered under Medicare for beneficiaries with diabetes, the ADA shared a 2022 Cochrane review that indicated periodontal therapy can improve glycemic control by a “clinically significant amount for people with diabetes” but noted to achieve these outcomes, “comprehensive and continuous dental care must be available.”

The ADA requested that CMS conduct a cost analysis of expanding the medically necessary dental benefit to the population of people with diabetes and clarify the impact of such expansion given requirements around budget neutrality parameters in Medicare.

Read more at the link below, apparently if you have severe disease, there _might_ be some coverage in the future...if they can charge enough.
https://www.ada.org/publications/ad...dically-necessary-conditions-requiring-dental


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2022)

I had a total implant on an upper left molar a few years ago. Now I have porcelain crowns on 2 others. The human body starts to deteriorate eventually.


----------



## Devi (Dec 16, 2022)

I had a number of deep pockets at one point. My dentist cleaned them out (in a procedure called "deep scaling"), showed me how to deal with them at home, and now — no more deep pockets.


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 19, 2022)

I used to have a dentist who actually spent time in prison for tax evasion.  I used to joke with others that their dentist might be better than mine, but my dentist could beat up _their dentist!   _


----------

